# “Best” current seat bag?



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

What are folks running and impressed with these days? I currently run a PR Mr Fusion. It’s served me well, but I really don’t like the hardware, and having to remove post to take it off etc. The new Revelate Terrapin 14 looks really nice (shipping to Canada just adds a lot to the price). I might just eat the shipping, but got me thinking, what else is out there? Mainly looking for stability (least possible side to side sway), and ease of taking on and off. Thanks


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I’m watching your thread closely, as I am thinking about picking up a seat bag and I’d like a good one!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Porcelain Rocket are in Alberta...


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

And...?



Flying_Scotsman said:


> Porcelain Rocket are in Alberta...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

chunkylover53 said:


> And...?


If you bought one of their other products the shipping might be favourable over Revelate? This being said, if you already have one and its not working for you....


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, I have the Mr Fusion, and it is good, I just wouldn't mind moving away from the hardware of it. Unfortunately they don't have a different design. The Revelate looks really good, but the shipping adds a lot (esp. with weak exchange rate).


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

chunkylover53 said:


> What are folks running and impressed with these days? I currently run a PR Mr Fusion. It's served me well, but I really don't like the hardware, and having to remove post to take it off etc. The new Revelate Terrapin 14 looks really nice (shipping to Canada just adds a lot to the price). I might just eat the shipping, but got me thinking, what else is out there? Mainly looking for stability (least possible side to side sway), and ease of taking on and off. Thanks


I have both sizes of Terrapin. I've used a lot of other seat bags but since getting the Terrapin's have given the other bags away. Terrapin just does everything so well. Love the waterproofness for packraft/raftpack missions, too.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I have had a Terrapin for almost two years now (so the previous version, I think), although I've only used it on one trip, because if it's easy/convenient to take my rear rack, I do. But flying with the bike in an S&S case, soft, packable luggage solutions work better. For the one trip I took, which was a couple of weeks biking around rural Ohio and then down the GAP from Pittsburgh to Cumberland, the Terrapin was great. I liked how I could pull the bag out of the harness while leaving the harness in place on the seat. It made it easier to put the bag back on, and once or twice I made a supply run, leaving the bag at camp and putting other items in the harness.

I also found that rolling the Terrapin bag up tight and getting the air out (for which there's a handy valve) makes the bag a fairly stable surface to load even more gear on top of it, if you're foolish enough (I am). I kept a small cooler up there for the trip. I also had many failed attempts when trying throw a leg over the bike.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, the Terrapin has all the features I'm looking for. I guess I'll have to take a deep breath and learn to live with the exchange rate and shipping. I hate the idea of buying something and not being completely happy with it.


----------



## Oylerz (Nov 16, 2018)

There are a few retailers in Canada that may be willing to ship. Revelate shows them on their webpage - it's worth contacting them directly to see what could be done. Also, check with your local bike shop - they can often order in stuff that they may not normally stock.

Another option you might want to consider is the Arkel Seatpacker. Made in Canada, has a bracket that is removable that gives the bag a lot of stability, but the bag removes with ease. The hardware stays on the bike separate from the bag, but can be removed fairly simply without removing the seatpost (like the PR).

I don't have one personally as I am still deciding which bag to get for my needs, but I know several who have them and love them.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks, I wasn't all that familiar with the Arkel. It looks like a good design, and easier than the Fusion to take on and off. My only initial hesitation is that it looks like you can only use their dry bag? I like the option of using different bags, different sizes. But I will have to look into some Canadian shops for Revelate. It's just not a brand I see very often



Oylerz said:


> There are a few retailers in Canada that may be willing to ship. Revelate shows them on their webpage - it's worth contacting them directly to see what could be done. Also, check with your local bike shop - they can often order in stuff that they may not normally stock.
> 
> Another option you might want to consider is the Arkel Seatpacker. Made in Canada, has a bracket that is removable that gives the bag a lot of stability, but the bag removes with ease. The hardware stays on the bike separate from the bag, but can be removed fairly simply without removing the seatpost (like the PR).
> 
> I don't have one personally as I am still deciding which bag to get for my needs, but I know several who have them and love them.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Rob_E said:


> I have had a Terrapin for almost two years now (so the previous version, I think), although I've only used it on one trip, because if it's easy/convenient to take my rear rack, I do. But flying with the bike in an S&S case, soft, packable luggage solutions work better. For the one trip I took, which was a couple of weeks biking around rural Ohio and then down the GAP from Pittsburgh to Cumberland, the Terrapin was great. I liked how I could pull the bag out of the harness while leaving the harness in place on the seat. It made it easier to put the bag back on, and once or twice I made a supply run, leaving the bag at camp and putting other items in the harness.
> 
> I also found that rolling the Terrapin bag up tight and getting the air out (for which there's a handy valve) makes the bag a fairly stable surface to load even more gear on top of it, if you're foolish enough (I am). I kept a small cooler up there for the trip. I also had many failed attempts when trying throw a leg over the bike.


Wow, that's a lot of stuff!


----------



## Willy Fister (Nov 7, 2016)

I love the mr fusion. At first I would take the holder off and leave the seatpost clamp in place so as to not pull the post. But now I just leave the carrier in place ( minus the dry bag of course) it’s perfect for hauling a six pack or whatever.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My rogue panda picketpost is the best I have found, for my hardtail frame. Absolutely no movement, even when bushwacking in the rough. Holds all my 3 season clothing.


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

REI has their 20% off members sale right now. I used the same sale last year to pick up my 14L Terrapin. I'm pretty happy with it. It took me a couple of trips to "learn" the system. You need to stuff the bottom so it's nice and filled out to have a solid interface with the seatpost. Using it with a WTB is a PITA at the trailhead because of the way the sides of the saddle drop down. Also, if you unvelcro the loose end of the straps that hold the bag in the harness, it's exponentially easier to tighten them down. But prolly everyone in the world save me figured that out first try...


----------



## Ta2ude (Mar 30, 2019)

I just upgraded my gear a bit and sold my Blackburn Outpost seatbag, which was adequate, and replaced it with an Arkel Rollpacker 15. I also replaced my Blackburn Outpost Handlebar roll, which was sketchy, with an Arkel Rollpacker 25. There is a separate attachment for either front or back but the bags are fully interchangeable. I just got them last week and haven’t tried them yet but initial impressions are very good.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

I wish Revelate would get on with selling the new 14L Terrapins!


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hambone70 said:


> I wish Revelate would get on with selling the new 14L Terrapins!


They had a recall on thrm because the "new and improved" fastening system would fail and get tangled up in the wheels.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I am with bsieb on this one Picketpost all the way. No wobble and it packs down tight.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a PR Mr. Rocket v2 and love it. Pro tip: if you are short, or ride a bike with a high top tube, using the Problem Solvers seat clamp rack mount can be helpful for lowering the rack mounts another inch or so to get the necessary effective seat post length.

Now I'm looking for a dropper full suspension seat bag. I have only 3" of clearance between saddle rails and tire when the suspension is fully compressed and dropper is dropped, but I'm willing to use a valais to limit dropper travel by an inch or two if need be. I know I won't be fitting TONS of stuff back there, but my last trip I packed everything into the handlebar roll and handling suffered considerably as a result. I'd like to get the weight a little better distributed without sacrificing the ability to shred.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

Is it possible to use the 14L Revelate Terrapin with a dropper post on a full-sus bike? Revelate don’t recommend it, but I don’t necessarily have to drop the seat while I’m using it. I realize that the Vole is designed for droppers, but it’s much smaller.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

First thing to check is how much clearance you've got from the saddle rails to the tire when the suspension is fully compressed. To do that, let all the air out of the rear shock. My guess is unless you are crazy tall, no. But maybe your bike has funny geometry.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

Got the Terrapin 14l a few days ago. Took a while to figure it all out (I’m a bit slow, and there were no directions). It is incredibly well thought out, and works fine full-sus. I did manage to whack the back tire against the bag (twice), but that’s because the rear suspension was sagging too much, and I stayed seated through a few dips. The hard plastic on the bottom was successfully tested! All in all, a very fine piece of kit. It stayed rock-solid through some pretty rocky downhills.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Hambone70 said:


> Got the Terrapin 14l a few days ago. Took a while to figure it all out (I'm a bit slow, and there were no directions). It is incredibly well thought out, and works fine full-sus. I did manage to whack the back tire against the bag (twice), but that's because the rear suspension was sagging too much, and I stayed seated through a few dips. The hard plastic on the bottom was successfully tested! All in all, a very fine piece of kit. It stayed rock-solid through some pretty rocky downhills.


Right on, the Revelate gear I have is very refined and durable. The right gear for you makes a big difference.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a Topeak BackLoader. It is huge enough for storing my tools, some clothes and other stuff.


----------

